# Help Please...led Bulb Pin Base Conversion?



## NMCamper (Jan 14, 2014)

Is there a way to easily convert an LED bulb fixture to adapt to a 906 socket?

I ordered a bunch of LED light assemblies. The electrical termination is simply two small pins that extend from the side of the board. Unfortunately, my 906 sockets clearly won't accept these pin bases.

Is there an adapter for these pins that I can use to increase the diameter or otherwise adapt these skinny pins such that they are held firmly in the socket?

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A picture of the bulb you are talking about would help.


----------



## NMCamper (Jan 14, 2014)

OK... below is the image.

I think I have figured out a way to do this, but I am always looking for a better way.

I am considering soldering some #10 solid wire to each pin, then grinding it down to fit snugly in the socket.

Here is the bulb that I purchased. I was able to rig one up in a socket to work temporarily, and it is noticeably (not a lot, but noticeably) brighter than the incandescent. It is also a bit more white, but I don't think it is annoying. As cheap as they were (10pcs for $35 inc. shipping), I will probably purchase more.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Found these. 
10 pack

Amazon 2 pack

Amazon 10 pack


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I used these. Cheap and they work well.

LED lights - Ebay


----------



## Phantazm2b (Apr 27, 2014)

I ordered all of theses from Amazon.
These for the ceiling,
GRV T10 921 194 24-5050 SMD LED Bulb lamp Super Bright Warm White...

Theses above my bed,
Jtech 10x 194 168 2825 T10 5-SMD Red LED Car Lights Bulb
Sold by: JTECHnow

Theses for my outside security lights,
Cutequeen Trading 2PCS White 5050 48SMD 48-SMD LED Panel Dome Light...


----------



## NMCamper (Jan 14, 2014)

StumpyEdit.. sorry... I meant fulminator... do you just let them be loose inside the diffuser, or is there a way to mount them? double sided foam tape maybe?

So I soldered on two pieces of #10 wire to the pins, and I peened them down with a hammer on an anvil, and plugged them in. Seems to work just fine. Low tech, but good. I like these a lot... no more heat. More white than incandescent, but not blue. They are brighter than the incandescents too. They draw .22A at 12.5V. I should have ordered another 10, but was not sure how well they would work. So I ordered another 10 tonight 

Now I need to find an LED solution for the fixture over the table. Not even sure what bulb base that is.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The bulbs I Used In The Trailer Had T10 Bases So I Didn't Need To Attach Them. I Was Familiar With These Adapters From When I Swapped Out The Bulb In The Dome Light Bulb In The Cap On My Truck. I Used A Rectangular Flat Panel Bulb That Came With Different Adapters To Fit Different Sockets. That Bulb Had double Sided Tape On The Back. Do your Bulbs Have A Flat Back Or are There Electronics On The Backs? If They Are Flat Then I Don't See Why Tape Wouldn't Work.


----------

